# 6M lottery win, what should I buy?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A fucking MX5?!

No you stupid woman!! At least your hubby wants an X5..

Why, why, why oh why do people who win loads of cash never spend it properly? These muppets were on TV this morning and could barely raise a smile after they found out they were SIX MILLION QUID better off... I'd take it back off them miserable twats.

Mind you in saying that, there were some lottery winners near me who went straight out to buy something they really wanted after finding out they'd won millions... A PACKET OF FELT PENS, because he liked colouring in!!!

I think Camelot should have a questionnaire on the lottery form too. 'If you win gazillions, will you a) Spend recklessly and be skint again within a year b) Spend wisely, but with great flair c) BUY A PACKET OF FELT PENS TO COLOUR IN WHILST DRIVING YOUR MX5?'

Answer 'a' should allow instant publicity, so we can all point and laugh 12 months from now (to vent our feelings of frustration cos we didn't win). 'b' would mean that we get to feel pissed off at the winner, but wish them well. 'c' should just mean instant death.

Why can't I even manage to win a tenner? 

rant over.

Mart.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i'm sure everyone has different priorities...

A BMW X5 though... Â :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You have to remember that these are working class people with realistic working class dreams.

If she's always thought to herself "I'd love an MX-5" then why not buy one when you win? She can always give it away later on.

I thought they sounded like genuinely nice people. They're even going to do up the Working Men's club that they run before they hand it over to the new Landlords as it needs refurbing somewhat.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> A BMW X5 though... Â :-[


well said that man ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps they just like the letter/numeral combination X5?

Him: BMW *X5*
Her: Mazda M*X5*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Me: Aston Martin x5!! ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Me: Aston Martin x5!! Â ;D


Maybe they mean they M - X5 which is what the call the X5 4.6is on the continent?!

Very doubtful though

Wankers!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I agree clueless people shouldnt be allowed to win !!!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

First thing i would do if I won that amount of money would be to go and have a friendly chat with my soon to be ex-boss [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The next thing would be to be a few nice cars,

like the mx5  - only kidding head_ed


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i would go for this this what rims ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yep - cartoon cars are big this year.... 

Still better than a BMW X5 though... 8)


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

:-X


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is that the ******* sign that you've made it then? When your car is longer than your trailer?


----------

